# I can't find git-2.6 and I can't install git-2.7



## joancatala (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi all,
I have FreeBSD 11.0-CURRENT running on my Raspberry Pi 2, when I search git:


```
pkg search git
git-2.6.3  Distributed source code management tool
```

When I try to install:


```
Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
pkg: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:armv6/latest/All/git-2.6.3.txz: Not Found
root@nuvolet:/home/joan #
```

I realized in this path, it doesn't exist this file but exist the 2.7 version (why?). I downloaded git-2.7.0.txzand now I try to install with `pkg install git-2.7.0.txz` and I get this:


```
Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
Fetching p5-Error-0.17024.txz: 100%  24 KiB  24.8kB/s  00:01   
pkg: p5-Error-0.17024 failed checksum from repository
root@nuvolet:/home/joan #
```

I tried `pkg update -f` but nothing changed.

My question is: does anyone know how to install Git on FreeBSD for ARM? Is my trouble a normal issue?


----------



## protocelt (Feb 13, 2016)

Thread topics-about-unsupported-freebsd-versions.40469


----------



## junovitch@ (Feb 14, 2016)

The `pkg update -f` should have update the repository catalogue and resulted in the correct file and dependency being downloaded.


----------

